# 1977 Johnson



## rstevens (Jan 20, 2010)

So I have a 1977 70 HP Johnson and don’t know a lot about outboards. My question is where should water be coming out to cool the motor. The only spot that water is coming out of is at the bottom end, on the other side of the prop. I though that there should be some coming out up top somewhere? If so what’s wrong? And what do I need to fix?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Super Brett will rescue you...


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

Iboat Forum is the best place I have found for motor help.

http://forums.iboats.com/

Post your ??? under the Johnson & Evinrude Outboards section.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Here is a link to a post with a similar question and will help.

WARNING Some Adult Content! :

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1263427556


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Change the thermostats and impeller every 2 years minimum. Also these motors have 3 carbs. If there is a noticable loss of power you must make sure it isn't a carburetor clogging up. If no gas is entering the cylinder then no oil is either.

You can check this with it at idle on a hose. While at idle you can pass a propane torch (UNLIT OF COURSE) if front of each carb. If there is an increase of rpm on one of them then you need to do the carbs right away. I loved thes old 3 bangers, but that was their achilles heel. Better yet take it to an old OMC mechanic.

Best regards,
Frank-S


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> While at idle you can pass a propane torch (UNLIT OF COURSE) if front of each carb. If there is an increase of rpm on one of them then you need to do the carbs right away.



[smiley=z-respect.gif]


Thanks Frank, now there's a trick I'd never heard before to diagnose a starved carb.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> > While at idle you can pass a propane torch (UNLIT OF COURSE) if front of each carb. If there is an increase of rpm on one of them then you need to do the carbs right away.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2, That is freakin' awesome!


----------



## rstevens (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks for the tip on the carbs. But I just rebuilt all 3 and there are in good shape. She is running smooth on the horse and stays cool but, I don’t see any water coming out of the top end? Is this normal?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

No whizzer tube indicated in the parts diagram, only a back pressure relief hole.
Exhaust gases and cooling water exit down the exhaust housing.
Only time I remember seeing water coming out the relief hole
was spray when the outboard was running on the water.

http://www.crowleymarine.com/brp_parts/diagrams/32959.cfm


These are the only two spots, other than the prop exhaust, that show any water.


----------



## rstevens (Jan 20, 2010)

Awesome thanks for the help!!!!!!!!  [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]

not a lot of water on the exhaust side no.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

On the older motors, an engine temperature gauge was considered a necessity.
Most came with the sending unit already installed on the block.
And if you don't know when the impeller was changed last, then it's time to do so.


----------

